# Privacy screen for MacBook Pro?



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

Anyone know where I can buy a privacy screen for MacBook Pro in the GTA?

Thanks


----------



## Jampy (Nov 19, 2007)

Like That..LOL


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

One of the Standard 3M sizes should fit. You maybe able to pick one up from Staples or order on line.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Jampy said:


> Like That..LOL



:lmao: Too funny.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm partial to this one, myself.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You guys are a ton of help.

Any reputable computer shop in town should be able to order you one of these:
3M Canada: Office: 3M™ Privacy Filters


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

People looking really stupid using technology is nothing new (think back HP41C on a holster...) The best privacy is to be lost in a crowd with a screen on fairly dimmed setting...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> You guys are a ton of help.
> 
> Any reputable computer shop in town should be able to order you one of these:
> 3M Canada: Office: 3M™ Privacy Filters


Yeah, that's the product... but where can you buy them? I've been wondering the same thing as ACfly.


----------

